# My first question on FreeBSD.



## rpk2006 (Jan 7, 2011)

It is only today that I tried to find the link and open the FreeBSD site. Few queries:

1. I already have Windows 7 installed. On what type of other partition I can install FreeBSD?

2. What type of tools are available for Web-development?

3. I use MTS MBlaze USB modem for internet. Is it going to work with FreeBSD? Will FreeBSD detect it or not?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 7, 2011)

rpk2006 said:
			
		

> It is only today that I tried to find the link and open the FreeBSD site. Few queries:
> 
> 1. I already have Windows 7 installed. On what type of other partition I can install FreeBSD?


You can only install on UFS or ZFS. But only UFS is available with the normal sysinstall setup. It also has to be installed on a primary MS-DOS/BIOS partition (which is called a slice on FreeBSD).



> 2. What type of tools are available for Web-development?


Too many to count. Easiest is probably to browse Freshports.



> 3. I use MTS MBlaze USB modem for internet. Is it going to work with FreeBSD? Will FreeBSD detect it or not?



What type of modem is it? And what chipset does it use?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 7, 2011)

If you have more specific questions, put them in separate posts in the correct sub-forums. These 'combined questions' topics never work.

Sub-forums for each topic:

1. Installing & Upgrading
2. Installation and Maintenance of FreeBSD Ports or Packages
3. Peripheral Hardware


----------



## rpk2006 (Jan 7, 2011)

@SirDice:

I have four partitions on my hard-disk, 2 NTFS and 2 FAT32. All four are packed with data. To install FreeBSD, how should I proceed? I don't want to loose any information on my partitions. Is it possible to install it on a USB hard-disk?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks for not listening. Thread split off to correct forum. Closed.


----------

